# Light above stack on N de M steam engines?



## T4TT (Feb 14, 2016)

I have been scouring the web for images of N de M engines and rolling stock. I have discovered that a light was hung above the stack. Here are some cool pics. What is its purpose? Would the engineer view the exhaust in order to make adjustments?
thanks
BTW, how do I insert images (if they are not hosted on a web page) into the post rather than attaching?


----------



## Hot Water (Oct 24, 2015)

T4TT said:


> I have been scouring the web for images of N de M engines and rolling stock. I have discovered that a light was hung above the stack. Here are some cool pics. What is its purpose? Would the engineer view the exhaust in order to make adjustments?
> thanks
> 
> That small light mounted in front of the stack is for the Fireman. Note that those "Smoke lights" were only applied to oil burning steam locomotives, and even some railroads in the U.S. with oil burning steam locomotives used those "Smoke Lights", such as the Frisco, Mopac, and T&P. At night, it is pretty difficult for a Fireman to know for sure whether he is over-firing or not, and those "Smoke Lights" can of of great help, i.e. if the Fireman is unable to see the "Smoke Light", then he is making too much black smoke.


----------



## T4TT (Feb 14, 2016)

Hot,
Too much back smoke would therefore mean he was sending too much oil to the firebox then? Makes sense, thanks!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

T4TT said:


> Hot,
> Too much back smoke would therefore mean he was sending too much oil to the firebox then? Makes sense, thanks!


Exactly. A lot can be said about your fire simply by looking at the stack and the pressure gauge (although I fire coal burning locomotives)


----------

